#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<Atamira> ahhh. the mornings have it, 4 nil
<snail> mōrena
<mwhudson> i was looking to find a bingo card generator so we could play "#ubuntu-nz morning bingo"
<mwhudson> but i can't find anything decent
<ajmitch> http://www.bullshitbingo.net/cards/software/ is probably appropriate for many of us
<chilts> morning all
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> http://mirror.ihug.co.nz/debian/dists/squeeze/ isn't being very nice to me :)
<ibeardslee> you may need to ask them about that the squeeze-updates seems fine
<ajmitch> yeah, it's the same server that's unfortunately had a few issues with ubuntu mirroring at times
<ajmitch> I just wanted to vent :)
<ibeardslee> most of the .nz ubuntu mirrors have had issues at times
<ajmitch> yes, it's a bit frustrating when they get 2 or 3 weeks behind
<mwhudson> i just have archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list for better or worse :/
<ibeardslee> likewise
 * ojwb upgraded his old laptop twice last week - both times the mirror failed to serve up some files with 403
<ojwb> quick hack fix is to pull out the urls from the log, munge them to a different mirror and wget them into /var/cache/apt/archives
<ojwb> then rerun the upgrade
<snail> hmm, apt-spy used to be quite useful for these situations, but it doesn't appear to have made it into ubuntu from debian
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<snail> morning
<snail> heh: me the weekend before last:  http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs778.ash1/166870_10150175320254045_818194044_8696073_335845_n.jpg
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<snail> if anyone is supporting any java stuff, you need to read http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/07/java_denial_of_service_bug/
<ajmitch> same bug that affected PHP, isn't it?
<ajmitch> something that was only showing up on 32-bit systems with certain compilation flags (though usually the default)
<snail> ajmitch: very similar bug yes
<snail> most java applications don't parse doubles, but solr / lucene does and everyone and their dog uses them for searching ...
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-09
<ojwb> java steals code from PHP, or vice versa?
<ajmitch> or they both use an underlying library
<ojwb> wouldn't the java one be in java though?
<ojwb> i'd imagine it's actually just the same algorithm
<ojwb> and they've both made a slip implementing it
<ajmitch> probably the same algorithm, the php one is implemented in C
 * ojwb wonders what's wrong with strtod()
<ajmitch> I imagine that the jvm could have those parts in native code rather than in bytecode
<ajmitch> well the php issue was in zend_strtod() :)
<ojwb> hmm, I guess parsing a string to a number might be a byte code op
<ojwb> the main reason to avoid strtod() is in library code where someone may have changed the locale() settings
<ojwb> assuming you don't want to follow them
<ojwb> ah, it's due to excess precision in x87
<ojwb> one of my pet hates already
<snail> does the website in the topic of this channel fail for anyone else?
<ajmitch> it should just redirect to the wiki, is it no longer?
<ajmitch> I guess someone in canonical needs to fix up the DNS, they've got the domain
<ajmitch> ibeardslee might have contact details in his secret leadership kit?
<ibeardslee> .. I have a secret leadership kit?
<ajmitch> I figured that you must have :)
<ajmitch> I think emailing rt@ubuntu.com to put a ticket in might be the best option
<mwhudson> noris.net ?
<ajmitch> yes it looks like an isp or similar
<mwhudson> strange
<ajmitch> it's certainly not the only loco team domain registered there
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<Atamira> ooh..netsplits..dont ya just love those
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> Atamira: netsplits > pants split
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> true
<snail> netsplits have a certain nostalgia value, I find.
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson_> morning
<mwhudson_> anyone on vodafone with a nokia handset?
 * ibeardslee had a 'non-smart' nokia on vodafone before he got his iPhone
 * Atamira also has an older version before it was released in nz iphone
<mwhudson_> i took a photo on the phone
<mwhudson_> and i've lost the mms settings somewhere
<mwhudson_> and the laptop i have here doesn't have bluetooth
<mwhudson_> and i don't know where my micro-> full size sd card adapter is
 * mwhudson_ feels vaguely victimized by technology
<ibeardslee> ahhh
<mwhudson_> it's not important, just a bit frustrating -- this should be trivial by now surely?
<mwhudson_> oh well
<ibeardslee> what phone model?
<mwhudson_> e63
<ibeardslee> MMS server address  http://pxt.vodafone.net.nz/pxtsend
<thumper> mwhudson_: well my nexus one that I got at the end of last year is falling foul of the hardware problem of the on button
<mwhudson_> thumper: :(
<mwhudson_> is it not being repaired under warranty?
<thumper> it will be, but 15 working days ways to go to auckland
<ibeardslee> ouch
<mwhudson_> speedy1
<mwhudson_> !
<thumper> vodafone aren't selling the nexus one any more
<thumper> a google finds that this is a known problem, and in the US HTC have been replacing handsets
<thumper> so not sure what is going to happen with this
<ibeardslee> tell them you'll have a nexus s while you wait for the repair?
<thumper> I did suggest that they could replace it for a nexus S
<thumper> but they don't have any at all AFAIK
 * ibeardslee is not sure of the nexus s
<ibeardslee> the galaxy s seems better
<ibeardslee> the nexus has the flash for the camera, the NFC and the latest android
<ibeardslee> but has no memory expansion and a shorter (manufacturer spec) battery life
<ibeardslee> if you consider the manufacturer is the same
<thumper> really no memory expansion?
<thumper> I find that surprising
<ibeardslee> so did I
<ibeardslee> http://www.t3.com/feature/google-nexus-s-vs-samsung-galaxy-s
<ibeardslee> the flash would be handy
<ibeardslee> the NFC isn't used in NZ yet .. although I saw a link to an android app that could start using it for some things .. dunno if it'd fit in NZ
<ibeardslee> Gingerbread would be a 'nice to have'
<ibeardslee> but the lack of expansion .. that has me balking at the nexus s
<ibeardslee> although my iphone has 16GB .. so maybe not so much of an issue
<ibeardslee> .. sigh
<ibeardslee> speaking of samsung .. https://www.firstin.co.nz/products/samsung-galaxy-p1000-3g-tablet-4422/
<thumper> heh: • Smaller form factor than the iPad making it infinitely more portable
<thumper> infinitely...
<hads> ibeardslee: Gingerbread introduces native SIP support, that's the big one.
<hads> thumper: What is the problem with the Nexus?
<ojwb> mmm ... gingerbread
<snail> I love going to $remote_office with coworker only to find that with no techies in the building everything at $home_office blew up while we were on the bus and now nothing works...
<snail> I'm also appalled by the level of reliability that librarians seem to accept as par for the course
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-10
<thumper> hads: the power button has intermittantly stopped working
<thumper> hads: I've just sent it off
<thumper> hads: it seems to be a common hardware fault
<hads> Interesting. I've not had trouble with mine.
<hads> Occasionally the screen won't respond to touches when it's locked so you can't unlock it and have to remove the battery to reboot.
<thumper> hads: I've not had that problem
<thumper> hads: I have had the screen not be accurate, but making it "sleep" and waking it again seems to fix that
<hads> Haven't had that one
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
<ajmitch> morning
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morninG
<ibeardslee> ohhh with a capital G
<hads> Fancy huh
<ajmitch> quite
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-11
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-02-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
 * chilts went to CloudCamp on Friday
<ibeardslee> good?
<chilts> I'm over unconferences - they don't work :)
<chilts> it was semi-interesting
<ibeardslee> .. I'll take that as a 'no'
<chilts> heh
<chilts> it's just an excuse for the organisers to not do any work
<ibeardslee> did you get anything out of it?
<ibeardslee> did you get anything *useful* out of it?
<chilts> I found out that there are very few providers of VPS servers within NZ
<chilts> I think I know of only a handful and even then it's hard to figure out
<chilts> RimuHosting I knew of ages ago, but I find them expensive
 * ibeardslee uses them
 * ajmitch has considered using them
<ajmitch> currently using dedicated servers at webdrive
<chilts> WOW, VPS servers at WebDrive start at $299/mth - that's rediculous
<chilts> _everything_ in NZ is expensive
<mwhudson> !
<mwhudson> morning
 * chilts clarifies
<chilts> all VPS hosting in NZ is expensive
<chilts> and 256MB memory VPSs are not under consideration :)
<ajmitch> isn't NZ fun?
<chilts> yup, I love it here :)
<chilts> that's the best thing
<ajmitch> I don't know if we'd have the demand here for someone to sell low-cost VPSes
<ajmitch> I'm happy with linode for personal use, but we want something in ZN for work
<ajmitch> s/ZN/NZ/ :)
<hads> chilts: Sitehost
<hads> Nice guys, great support, decent pricing (for NZ), unmetered peered traffic
<ajmitch> from $30 a month, that's a bit more reasonable
<hads> I've had a server there for a couple of years.
<hads> I use Linode for personal stuff too. Had a server in AU but canned it as it was old and expensive.
<ibeardslee> my rimuhosting vps is $40.37 a month
<ibeardslee> they've been fairly onto it with issues
<mwhudson> if only you could buy vps hosting on trademe
 * mwhudson is having that retail vs trademe price shock again
<mwhudson> DSE 3m hdmi cable: $99; trademe: $13 ($18 with postage)
<chilts> yeah, Dickies have always screwed you with HDMI cables (as do most retailers)
<chilts> not sure why - still relatively new I suppose
 * chilts looks at Sitehost
<mwhudson> it seems to be the case for any small scale electronics items though really
<chilts> at some stage, I'm hoping the company can afford dedicated servers, which will be quite nice (esp. local servers)
<chilts> then it'll be SPEEEEEDY!!!
<chilts> not that it isn't already
<hads> Trademe needs to loose it's market dominance, their fees are extortionate.
<ibeardslee> a while back I was reading something somewhere about how e-bay reckon NZ is about the only country where they too much compitition from a local
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-06
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> back at work today
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> looks like mwhudson tripped the 'too many people at a conference' problem :)
<chilts> ??
<ajmitch> chilts: K-lined means banned from the server, it can happen when too many people join from the same IP address
<chilts> oh, right
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-07
<thumper> afternoon
<kcj> afternoon
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<kcj> moning
<kcj> morning*
<snail> so, can i ask what people are using for IRC clients?
<thumper> quassel
<ibeardslee> irssi
<thumper> it's awesome
<ibeardslee> currently running in screen, but at some stage I want to change it to some sort of irc proxy
<G> snail: irssi w/in tmux
<snail> I'm running purple (pigeon) and hating it...
<ajmitch> it's a poor excuse for an irc client
<ajmitch> if I weren't running irssi in screen, I'd probably be using smuxi instead
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-08
<kcj> Xchat for me.
<kcj> Probably not the best but it does the job.
<hads> irssi in screen
<chilts> irssi in screen
 * ajmitch is hearing a strange echo in here
<snail> is hearing a strange echo in here
<chilts> nah, not strange, just an echo :)
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail1> moring
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
<mwhudson> <time of day>
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-09
<Atamira> well i felt there was no point in posting morning this morning at 6am
<Atamira> cause rarely is anyone else awake
<caddis> any Cantabs logged on?
<mwhudson> Atamira: i'm in california, so don't want to get into the business of thinking about what time it is at home :)
<Atamira> mwhudson: its 1410hrs :P
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<codepal> morning!
<snail> morning
<snail> central IT decided that stripping everyone of the Terminal Services right would be a cunning plan. there goes my friday
<ibeardslee> terminal services ?? surely ssh is all one needs right?
<ibeardslee> ;)
<snail> ibeardslee: yes but unfortunately other people invite my team members to meetings in exchnage and get upset if we don't turn up
<hads> Anyone want to test the SMS app I've been hacking together; http://nitrogen.nice.net.nz:5000/
<ibeardslee> should it actually send sms messages?
<hads> It should
<ibeardslee> I haven't received 'mine' yet
<hads> Are you 'testing testing testing...'?
<ibeardslee> yeap
<ibeardslee> deliberated over the 160 char limit
<hads> Looks like that makes it fail.
<hads> If you click on the message it will say that it failed.
<G> hads: shouldn't state become "Unsent"?
<ibeardslee> probably worth tweaking that 'sent' to say 'failed' on the failed messages
<G> or failed
<G> yeah
<ibeardslee> shorter 1 line message worked
<hads> I'm still thinking that through, the use case is for 20 recipients per message...
<G> oh, but if it only failed sending to one particular person, then I guess it may only fail for one person
<hads> I may have to do "Sent (+1 failed)" or something
<G> hads: is this for an anti-fraud thing, or marketing?
<hads> G: It's for a local business to send out appointment reminders.
<G> hads: ahhh nice
<hads> GSM modem is in my computer here with a daemon running connected to redis over the 'net.
 * snail stabs the institutional firewall that prevents him from seeing shiny things
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-10
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-02-12
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<lifeless> ola
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morena
 * Atamira steals the bar over snail's o
 * snail hās ēnōūgh tō shārē
<chilts> morning
<snail> morning
<thumper> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-04
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> mōrena koutou
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-05
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<lifeless> moin
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-06
<ibeardslee> morning
<snail> mōrena
<Atamira> morning
<snail> guess who's having their workplace rebuilt by mainzeal right now?
<ajmitch> hah
<ajmitch> so construction will be on hold for a bit?
<snail> fortunately the new building is apparently watertight
<snail> not 100% sure
<snail> I can hear power tools from where i sit
<snail> but there are also knots of idle workmen lurking
<ajmitch> I think in receivership they can try & still work their way to solvency
<ibeardslee> with all the working needing to be done in chch how can someone like mainzeal go boom?
<ibeardslee> too much $$ been spent on pies for Gerry?
<ajmitch> poor management?
<ajmitch> it's probably quite easy to go boom if you spread yourself thin & have to wait for insurance companies to pay you
<ibeardslee> true, but that is something the govt needs to crack the whip over
<ibeardslee> speaking of insurance .. mutter mutter burst pipe in ceiling mutter mutter water in bottom of oven mutter
<snail> my understanding is that foreign owner promised money, business planned for it, money didn't arrive, business folded
<snail> but i could be wrong
<chilts> morning
<chilts> yeah, whatever happened, sounds like something hit the fan since the quotes in yesterday's news were a bit vague
<chilts> "series of events that had adversely affected the company's financial position"
<chilts> sounds like mis-management
<snail> personally I'm disappointed that we've not seen more links to http://www.business.govt.nz/companies/ doucments in the press reporting
<snail> it's not like any of it is secret or anything
<thumper> morning
<thumper> hi fmarier
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-07
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-02-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<snail> mōrena
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-nz to: Ubuntu NZ :: http://ubuntu-nz.org | https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-nz
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-04
<kcj> Morning.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-05
<kcj> Moring.
<kcj> Morning*
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-06
<junior__> hi
<kcj> Morning.{
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> ish
#ubuntu-nz 2014-02-07
<Atamira> hey, i got in with 2 mins to spare..
<Atamira> ok 1 min..hehe
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-02
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<olly> Morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-03
<ibeardslee> morning
<bumblr> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-04
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-02-08
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<atamira> morning
<hads> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-08
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-02-10
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> phew, just made it
 * chilts wonders what happened yesterday
<chilts> olly is away at the moment, that's what happened
<chilts> I quite like this channel, it's there if you need it
<ibeardslee> heh
<chilts> quietly buzzing away in the background hum of 'morning' in the morning
<mwhudson> afternoon
<chilts> and sometimes afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-08
<atamira> good morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-09
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-02-12
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-06
<atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2018-02-11
<atamira> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> mōrena
#ubuntu-nz 2019-02-06
<olly> Morning
